# so i am getting a sentra



## the bay (Aug 21, 2007)

hey, i am new to this site. this is my first post, yes i am a newb so i dont know if this is in the right place but if anyone can help me, im thankful well i am getting a nissan sentra 94' and its not that great looking i was wondering if anyone here knows where i can get a body kit at? i dont want the fiberglass ones thought, i heard they crack easy, i know they have body kits made out of other stuff then fiberglass, oh and by the way its a 4 door. any help thanks


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Check ebay, a company named Race on usa makes body kits made of some material thats flexible and dosent crack as easily as fiber glass

eBay Motors: HiFlex 29 Full 4Pc Body Kit Nissan Sentra 91 94 B13 2Dr (item 200141554281 end time Aug-23-07 20:30:59 PDT)


thats one of their full body kits, the have more, front bumpers, rear bumpers, side skirts, and 
carbon fiber hoods.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Please research your ride and do not.. I repeat DO NOT RICE YOUR RIDE! 

..don't do the body kit.. especially those cheesy ass ones off ebay.. please.. please don't..


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

seven_b13 said:


> Please research your ride and do not.. I repeat DO NOT RICE YOUR RIDE!
> 
> ..don't do the body kit.. especially those cheesy ass ones off ebay.. please.. please don't..


agreed, the b13 is a pretty fly ass ride as is. the only things, aside from alloys, that might do it up a little better are a spoiler (stock type, not rice wing) and maybe tsuru headlights and grill.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

the bay said:


> hey, i am new to this site. this is my first post, yes i am a newb so i dont know if this is in the right place but if anyone can help me, im thankful well i am getting a nissan sentra 94' and its not that great looking i was wondering if anyone here knows where i can get a body kit at? i dont want the fiberglass ones thought, i heard they crack easy, i know they have body kits made out of other stuff then fiberglass, oh and by the way its a 4 door. any help thanks



Buying an body kit and putting it on a 1994 Nissan Sentra is going to make it look absolutely ridiculous... and not in a positive way. I reccomend cleaning it up as best as you can. If youre missing hubcaps, get new ones off Ebay. If you can get alloy wheels go for it. But please forget the body kit idea, check out the pictures on Ebay of the Sentras with body kits. They are hilariously stupid looking.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Some cars simply aren't meant to be modded. This is one of them. You'd might as well try pimping out a minivan or a Geo Metro.


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

stillen has a kit ( for 2 and 2 doors )i'm not sure if it attaches to your bumper or replaces it it has a more sport look to it but not cheesy (in my opinion)
STILLEN : STILLEN Sentra / 200SX Body Kits & Aero Components


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I have seen somebody "upgrade" the B-13 to look 90% like an accord,or acura...whatever.I can feel the sadness of that poor sentra from the pictures.

If you really wanna upgrade your ride's looking,you should get those JDM Sunny front (especially the two-fog lamps bumper)and rear bumpers.They are super nice looking,but prepare to pay an arm and a leg for them as they are pretty rare.
The stock B-13 spoiler is also very nice.I put one on mine,and I am a happy man.


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

> Atomic batteries to power...Turbines to speed...


hi,
if you want to dress up your car and make it look cool, get lowering springs (dont cut/heat your springs), and sport struts like TOKICO, take a look at my 93 sentra XE its on car domain just look up sentra and then 93 batmobile, if ya want.


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

nissanrocks said:


> hi,
> if you want to dress up your car and make it look cool, get lowering springs (dont cut/heat your springs), and sport struts like TOKICO, take a look at my 93 sentra XE its on car domain just look up sentra and then 93 batmobile, if ya want.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

